# Sunk fish



## Mizu13 (Nov 15, 2013)

Okay, so this is the first time posting in any forum but; my poor betta yesterday was huddling around the filter of his 1gal tank, and this morning we found him laying on the bottom of his tank. We tested all his levels and his pH level was very high, around 8.8 so we did a water change with bottled water declorinated it with stress coat and put in stress zyme. When he first went in he perked up and started swimming again for about two minutes then he sunk back to the bottom. Mostly he has his head down and his back fin up floating, every once in a while he lays on the bottom or props himself in the corner.

I should also preface this with we had just changed his water two days earlier with our tap water but we did declorinate and its what we usually use.

All other levels in his water has been ideal the entire time, any ideas on what I can do to perk up my betta?


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Is he bloated? (His Bladder-a lump of organs behind his gills- is enlarged) usually when fish get swim bladder, their balance is thrown off and they may either be stuck floating sideways, or sunk at the bottom. It's fine and not fatal but I recommend fasting a few days a week so he can digest because swim bladder is caused by overfeeding. 
:-D

Also, you may try to perk him up every once in a while by getting him excited over food. I wouldn't feed him though.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I am sorry your betta is sick, would you please fill out the sticky it would give us more ideas what is going on

Housing 
What size is your tank?
What temperature is your tank?
Does your tank have a filter?
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?
Is your tank heated?
What tank mates does your betta fish live with?

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish?
How often do you feed your betta fish?

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change?
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change?
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change?

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed?
How has your betta fish's behavior changed?
When did you start noticing the symptoms?
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how?
Does your fish have any history of being ill?
How long you have your fish (approximately)?


----------

